# ACC vs Acg



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

ACC is designed to be a superlight A/C shaft. When it was originally designed it was the next best thing for the 3D archery. Keep in mind this was in the early 90s ( i think). 

The ACG is the reincarnation the Navigator A/C, which was designed to be a FITA shaft (both recurve and compound). Its going to be smaller diameter in the heavier spines, a bit thicker walled though not by much, and heavier overall compared to the A/C/C. ACGs are similar in diameter to the ACE and Carbon One (the all carbon variant of the Navigator). ACCs are between an ACE diameter and a standard diameter .246 shaft.


They both shoot very well. If you're stuck between the two and are on the weaker end of the spine range the ACC might be a better fit for you since the weight will be lower and diameter will be similar to the ACE on that end. Stiffer I'd go with ACG since by then you're up in poundage where the weight will not be an issue. Also if price point is a concern consider the carbon one regardless of the spine. Its basically an ACG without the A/C part 

In my opinion for FITA the ACG is a bit better shaft than the ACC because of its smaller overall diameter, available pin nocks, and heavier weight.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

ACG below 900 spine, ACE above that. There really is no significant advantage to an ACE below 900.

These days, I find myself recommending ACG's for compound and VAP's for recurve, in that price range.


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

limbwalker said:


> VAP's for recurve, in that price range.


I'm interested in the VAP's but the don't do a 550 spine, the carbon1's I've used 600 was way too weak and 29" 550 with 100g point works well, buying a 500-600 VAP puts me off. Just had a nightmare with 570 ACE's, got a bareshaft tune at 30y but just couldn't get them to group well, the C1's grouped way better, just don't want to waste money on arrows, I managed to sell the ACE's yesterday so I'm looking for arrows again. Back on the C1's for the moment.

Mckinney2's come in a 550 spine so these are the front runner at the moment. Somebody has some 520 ACE's which I will try next week


----------



## droy (Dec 21, 2012)

Steve,

Data point for you on the 600 VAPs, noting that my arrow specifications and style are different from you. I shot 600 VAPs last summer with 140g points which fly stiff (18" left) at 70m. This winter I picked up some CX Medallions Pro's in 590 spine (cut the same length as the VAPs at 30.5" C to C) and with 100g point these are weak about 12". Both are full carbon but the CX shaft is over 1.0 gpi heavier.

What that's telling me is the 600 VAP is likely closer to a 550 spine. Also note that I shot a 550 C1 the year before with 120g points and those also tuned stiff at 70m.


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

I noticed at IXPE the VAP components cost twice as much as Easton points, nock pins etc, do Easton points fit on VAP's?


----------



## droy (Dec 21, 2012)

Yes on the Internal Diameter, but nocks may need a bit of Teflon tape. I'm using Easton G nocks.

The Outside Diameters you'll need to check based on the published measurements. For example my VAP Tophat points are right on but the Cartel x-perfect point OD is a bit big and the resulting lip is an issue on Spider fabric targets.


----------



## lscotti (Jun 16, 2015)

limbwalker said:


> ACG below 900 spine, ACE above that. There really is no significant advantage to an ACE below 900.
> 
> These days, I find myself recommending ACG's for compound and VAP's for recurve, in that price range.


I have several new, AC Navigator's full lenght bare shafts: 12 pieces 880, 2 pieces 810, 10 pieces 710 and 3 pieces 660.
Considering the current price of the equivalent product (=ACG), what would be the fair price for the AC Navigator's?
Thanks, Lorenzo


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

And while we're on the subject is there somewhere I can find the outside diameter of ACC's acg, a/ce etc. Easton seems to be the only outfit that doesn't publish the OD. Or am I looking in the wrong places?


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

StarDog said:


> And while we're on the subject is there somewhere I can find the outside diameter of ACC's acg, a/ce etc. Easton seems to be the only outfit that doesn't publish the OD. Or am I looking in the wrong places?


Typical of Easton, they usually don't post that data, not sure why.

Diameter will differ depending on spine but Archers Advantage has them listed as the following for a 500 spine (+/-.20 depending on whats available in each shaft)

ACC - 3-28 (.500 spine) - 0.257

ACG - 480 spine - 0.226

ACE - 520 spine - .216


Other spines will likely be a few thousandths larger or smaller as you go up or down.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

baller said:


> Typical of Easton, they usually don't post that data, not sure why.
> 
> Diameter will differ depending on spine but Archers Advantage has them listed as the following for a 500 spine (+/-.20 depending on whats available in each shaft)
> 
> ...


Thanks. I have having an arrow conundrum right now and that helps


----------



## stick monkey (Mar 9, 2015)

I recently started shooting carbon express nano sst...it is an amazing arrow ....I have shot navigator and acc. This nano shaft is more forgiving and easier tuned across a larger weight span. They fly like darts correcting very quickly after release. I wont shoot easton again until someone gives me a free set of x10. I won't buy them. Until then this is the arrow I'll be shooting


----------

